# Re: Van Doo dress



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 16:46:59 -0400*
Sorry Jay, but I just have to bite. Why do you think the RCR wear the 
lanyard?
Mike
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Jay Digital
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 3:01 PM
  Subject: Van Doo dress
  Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their 
dress? I know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to figure 
out what the sashes are about.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Sorry Jay, but I just have to bite. Why 
do you
think the RCR wear the lanyard?
Mike
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Jay 
Digital

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, October 12, 
2000 3:01
  PM
  Subject: Van Doo dress

  Does anyone know 
why the Van
  Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their dress? I know why RCR has the 
lanyards
  but I haven‘t been able to figure out what the sashes are 
about.

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 16:22:21 -0400*
The version I heard from a fellow recruit so it may not be 100 
correct is that the Lanyard dates back to the Boer war in South Africa. 
To back a long story short the RCR were being devastated by Dutch 
artillery but were finally able to out manoeuvre them and decimate the 
Dutch gunners. After the battle the RCR soldiers took the strings used 
to fire the cannons you know the ones you pull and tied them around 
their shoulders and it‘s been a part of their uniform since unlike the 
van doos, the RCR wear them with combats. MCpl and above wear a yellow 
rope around their left shoulder I think.
It‘s a very inspirational story and as future RCR it made me even more 
determined and proud to be a part of such a fantastic body.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Mike Oleary
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 4:46 PM
  Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
  Sorry Jay, but I just have to bite. Why do you think the RCR wear the 
lanyard?
  Mike
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Jay Digital
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 3:01 PM
    Subject: Van Doo dress
    Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their 
dress? I know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to figure 
out what the sashes are about.
The version I heard 
from a fellow
recruit so it may not be 100 correct is that the Lanyard dates back 
to the
Boer war in South Africa. To back a long story short the RCR were being
devastated by Dutch artillery but were finally able to out manoeuvre 
them and
decimate the Dutch gunners. After the battle the RCR soldiers took the 
strings
used to fire the cannons you know the ones you pull and tied them 
around their
shoulders and it‘s been a part of their uniform since unlike the van 
doos, the
RCR wear them with combats. MCpl and above wear a yellow rope around 
their left
shoulder I think.
It‘s a very 
inspirational story and
as future RCR it made me even more determined and proud to be a part of 
such a
fantastic body.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Mike
  Oleary 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, October 12, 
2000 4:46
  PM
  Subject: Re: Van Doo 
dress

  Sorry Jay, but I just have to bite. 
Why do you
  think the RCR wear the lanyard?

  Mike

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Jay
    Digital 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Thursday, October 12, 
2000 3:01
    PM
    Subject: Van Doo dress

    Does anyone know 
why the Van
    Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their dress? I know why RCR has the 
lanyards
    but I haven‘t been able to figure out what the sashes are
about.

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 19:28:31 -0300*
--------------38E834DA58B06174A3AD1D60
As far as I know, all infantry Sr. NCO‘s wear red sashes..  No doubt I
will be corrected if I‘m wrong :
Beth MacFarlane
Mike Oleary wrote:
> Sorry Jay, but I just have to bite. Why do you think the RCR wear the
> lanyard? Mike
>
>      ----- Original Message -----
>      From: Jay Digital
>      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>      Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 3:01 PM
>      Subject: Van Doo dress
>       Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on
>      their dress? I know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t
>      been able to figure out what the sashes are about.
>
--------------38E834DA58B06174A3AD1D60
As far as I know, all infantry Sr. NCO‘s wear red sashes.. No doubt
I will be corrected if I‘m wrong :
Beth MacFarlane
Mike Oleary wrote:
Sorry
Jay, but I just have to bite. Why do you think the RCR wear the lanyard?Mike
----- Original Message -----
From:
Jay Digital
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 3:01
PM
Subject: Van Doo dress
Does anyone
know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their dress? I know why
RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to figure out what the sashes
are about.
--------------38E834DA58B06174A3AD1D60--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 19:40:13 -0300*
At one time, everyone wore a lanyard.  Each unit had a different colour,
i.e. artillery was white, CWAC was brown and gold, etc.  I believe the
artillery was the only one who wore theirs on the right side - I can‘t
remember the reason.  Maybe someone else can.
Beth MacFarlane
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 20:19:17 -0700*
on 12/10/00 12:01, Jay Digital at todesengel@home.com wrote:
> Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their dress? I
> know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to figure out what the
> sashes are about.
The red sash is worn by infantry Senior NCOs and Warrant officers. On early
battlefields the sergeant was also the resident first aider and carried a
blanket over his shoulder to act a litter or to wrap around wounded
soldiers. The blanket, of course, got very bloody ... thus the colour red.
As with lots of traditions this one lived on for some time.
I heard that in Sept 66 and never heard any other reason.
arte et marte
anderson sends: 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 23:30:31 -0400*
Thanks a lot. I think that about covers it.
----- Original Message -----
From: "William J  Anderson" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 11:19 PM
Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> on 12/10/00 12:01, Jay Digital at todesengel@home.com wrote:
>
> > Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their dress?
I
> > know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to figure out what
the
> > sashes are about.
>
> The red sash is worn by infantry Senior NCOs and Warrant officers. On
early
> battlefields the sergeant was also the resident first aider and carried a
> blanket over his shoulder to act a litter or to wrap around wounded
> soldiers. The blanket, of course, got very bloody ... thus the colour red.
> As with lots of traditions this one lived on for some time.
>
> I heard that in Sept 66 and never heard any other reason.
>
> arte et marte
>
> anderson sends:
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 20:41:04 -0700*
Along those same lines, as a young Gunner, people tried to tell me IGs cap
badges were brown, because of some shameful act, during the Boer War... I
always figured that was BS...Anyone having any info to offer regarding IGs,
and AIGs, I would find most interesting... including, "Do other arms have
anything remotely similar?"
Ubique
Mac
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jay Digital" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 8:30 PM
Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> Thanks a lot. I think that about covers it.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "William J  Anderson" 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 11:19 PM
> Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
>
>
> > on 12/10/00 12:01, Jay Digital at todesengel@home.com wrote:
> >
> > > Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their
dress?
> I
> > > know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to figure out
what
> the
> > > sashes are about.
> >
> > The red sash is worn by infantry Senior NCOs and Warrant officers. On
> early
> > battlefields the sergeant was also the resident first aider and carried
a
> > blanket over his shoulder to act a litter or to wrap around wounded
> > soldiers. The blanket, of course, got very bloody ... thus the colour
red.
> > As with lots of traditions this one lived on for some time.
> >
> > I heard that in Sept 66 and never heard any other reason.
> >
> > arte et marte
> >
> > anderson sends:
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 23:29:23 -0700*
The fouled anchor badge of the Navy, indicates a mutiny has taken place in
the last 50 years.   Korea? 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 22:24:23 -0400*
Dates back to the Peninsular wars with Napoleon.
Officers wore a "sash" in a cummerbund style.  Regiments advanced "in 
line" to maximize firepower, the French attacked "in column"-masses of  
men, but limited firepower..anyways, the colours were carried by 
officers and the men fought according to where the colours were located, 
and going forward or backward, of course.
So during one battle or another, a colour carrying officer was shot and 
was in the act of dropping his colour, and one of the protecting 
sergeants, picked up the colour, and, protesting he could not carry it 
he‘s be recognized as an NCO, the dying officer encouraged him to take 
his sash, which the Sergeant looped over his shoulder and trailed on his 
hip.
That is allegedly, Ian‘s going to comment on this, I know, so is Don 
where it started.
Note, too, that the sashes change colours with rank.  Sergeants are a 
very bright light red. MWO‘s sashes are maroon.
They are expensive, hard to get, and not an issue item, that we, as 
NCO‘s took a great deal of pride in wearing.
Cede Nullis!
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Jay Digital
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 3:01 PM
  Subject: Van Doo dress
  Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their 
dress? I know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to figure 
out what the sashes are about.
Dates back to the Peninsular wars with 
Napoleon.
Officers wore a "sash" in a cummerbund style. 
Regiments
advanced "in line" to maximize firepower, the French attacked "in
column"-masses of men, but limited firepower..anyways, the 
colours were
carried by officers and the men fought according to where the colours 
were
located, and going forward or backward, of course.
So during one battle or another, a colour carrying 
officer was
shot and was in the act of dropping his colour, and one of the 
protecting
sergeants, picked up the colour, and, protesting he could not carry it 
he‘s be
recognized as an NCO, the dying officer encouraged him to take his sash, 
which
the Sergeant looped over his shoulder and trailed on his 
hip.
That is allegedly, Ian‘s going to comment on this, 
I know, so
is Don where it started.
Note, too, that the sashes change colours with 
rank.
Sergeants are a very bright light red. MWO‘s sashes are 
maroon.
They are expensive, hard to get, and not an issue 
item, that
we, as NCO‘s took a great deal of pride in wearing.
Cede Nullis!
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Jay 
Digital

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, October 12, 
2000 3:01
  PM
  Subject: Van Doo dress

  Does anyone know 
why the Van
  Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their dress? I know why RCR has the 
lanyards
  but I haven‘t been able to figure out what the sashes are 
about.

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Fri, 13 Oct 2000 06:41:55 -0700*
Another thing regarding lanyards. In the Artillery, we always assumed 
Gunners‘ lanyards originated from Gunners carrying spare lanyards for 
the Guns - go figure
Ubique
MacFarlane
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Gow
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 7:24 PM
  Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
  Dates back to the Peninsular wars with Napoleon.

  Officers wore a "sash" in a cummerbund style.  Regiments advanced "in 
line" to maximize firepower, the French attacked "in column"-masses of  
men, but limited firepower..anyways, the colours were carried by 
officers and the men fought according to where the colours were located, 
and going forward or backward, of course.

  So during one battle or another, a colour carrying officer was shot 
and was in the act of dropping his colour, and one of the protecting 
sergeants, picked up the colour, and, protesting he could not carry it 
he‘s be recognized as an NCO, the dying officer encouraged him to take 
his sash, which the Sergeant looped over his shoulder and trailed on his 
hip.

  That is allegedly, Ian‘s going to comment on this, I know, so is Don 
where it started.

  Note, too, that the sashes change colours with rank.  Sergeants are a 
very bright light red. MWO‘s sashes are maroon.

  They are expensive, hard to get, and not an issue item, that we, as 
NCO‘s took a great deal of pride in wearing.

  Cede Nullis!

  John
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Jay Digital
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 3:01 PM
    Subject: Van Doo dress
    Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their 
dress? I know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to figure 
out what the sashes are about.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Another thing 
regarding lanyards. In
the Artillery, we always assumed Gunners‘ lanyards originated from 
Gunners
carrying spare lanyards for the Guns - go figure
Ubique
MacFarlane
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Gow 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, October 12, 
2000 7:24
  PM
  Subject: Re: Van Doo 
dress

  Dates back to the Peninsular wars with
Napoleon.

  Officers wore a "sash" in a cummerbund 
style.
  Regiments advanced "in line" to maximize firepower, the French 
attacked "in
  column"-masses of men, but limited firepower..anyways, the 
colours were
  carried by officers and the men fought according to where the colours 
were
  located, and going forward or backward, of course.

  So during one battle or another, a colour carrying 
officer
  was shot and was in the act of dropping his colour, and one of the 
protecting
  sergeants, picked up the colour, and, protesting he could not carry 
it he‘s
  be recognized as an NCO, the dying officer encouraged him to take his 
sash,
  which the Sergeant looped over his shoulder and trailed on his
  hip.

  That is allegedly, Ian‘s going to comment on 
this, I know,
  so is Don where it started.

  Note, too, that the sashes change colours with 
rank.
  Sergeants are a very bright light red. MWO‘s sashes are 
maroon.

  They are expensive, hard to get, and not an issue 
item, that
  we, as NCO‘s took a great deal of pride in wearing.

  Cede Nullis!

  John


    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Jay
    Digital 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Thursday, October 12, 
2000 3:01
    PM
    Subject: Van Doo dress

    Does anyone know 
why the Van
    Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their dress? I know why RCR has the 
lanyards
    but I haven‘t been able to figure out what the sashes are
about.

name="Tempe.gif"
R0lGODlh0wEoAMYAAP///wAAAEpKSlJSUlpaWmtra3t7e4SEhIyMjJSUlKWlpbW1tb29vc7Ozu/v
74yEhO trc6MjM5KSvd7c/9jQv85AM5rSv9KAP9rALGxsf97AP UAP tAP/GAN7GGP/vAMbGvcbG
WufnY///Of//EMbna4T3rYStnEL/3oSMjHuEhADv/0LO3kqEjISttQDG/wC1/xiU3gCM/0JjhABz
/1KE1jlrvSlarQBj/yFj7wBC/2t7tSlS71JSWoR7hAAAADAwMP///zExMQAeAAD/ALcBBwAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACH/
C05FVFNDQVBFMi4wAwEAAAAh QQEAAD/ACwAAAAA0wEoAAAH/oBBgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkZKT
lJWWl5iZmpucnZ6JDoqhkKOLpY2ng6mFq6ymhK2Ip7FBtIK2rbaMs4 8sq gh6u ksS7sMGiyobD
yJPGwLfJ08LCDtfY2drb3N3e3 Dh4uPk5ebn6Onq6 zt7u/w8fLz9PX29/j5 vv8/f7/AAMKHEiw
oMGDCBOya CAoUMhECNKnEixosWLGC86bMhxo8eOID KDElypMmSKE qTMlypcuWMF/KjElzps2a
OG/qzMlTZwORGYMKHTq0p9GdSI8qTcp0qdOmUJ9KjXqygFUDVEv 3Arxh9evYMOKHUu2rNmwCRJs
Xcu2rdu3/nDjyp1Lt67du3jz6t3Lt6/fv4ADxzVQgDCBwoLldj3LuLHjsmkTS55MubLly5gza7b8
wABhq4gzL35MurTZyJtTq17NurXr138TdPZs9fADySDYghhturdv1LCD981AvLjx4sI3H2d7vDny
5NDtgliAAMFs2lYtaNCAAcN2DRQi5GUAAgT587x9q3 c9rz59 7jw58vvz79 /bz4y vX/7 /uY5
1xwQ/xUIoHsGzpfggfMdB4R7Ag64YIITklfhhQxmSJ8CHCqQQHUPdAbaYR58YOKJHGyAwQUTVMjA
izAykN56NJ6WQIw45qjjjjz26OOPQAYpJIwRGvfgkEgm/qkkkM7FWKSRS0Yp5ZRULmAlhwl4iEAK
IWJn1QhgjkDCmCZygAEFQVqpppoz1ugmWjeuKaeaDNA55wJ1WpknnnbqKeeed/IZ6JqAzrnnoYT2
qSiiCwDhqIOOOlpooYYOmuigjArq56aLKsqpcw qGemokAZK6Z2ndsqpppOq6uqlrP5pKZ7Tqdlh
WiDSZlgLK/SKAgoliGniBhVM4OqpCrT55rJpzTqnAndCe6Wt1E7r7LXYWiuntM9uW 0C3FrpILfh
ZmtutOim  2a5XILKrnUDnjuueVq6y276mpbL7jf7jvri9N66OGH1nn2WQEtsNDrwiiYMMIHZlLQ
ra0d/las7LJuplXxxhxzCC7HH0PbYcgkd2zyySibHHLFK7O8cckeb wgzM7JbJwCx3WYs87GLbDz
yjXHDPLLHBrZ88hIQ5ry0im3LPTQLkON9NNRi0w10w3w96LVA4Mo4sGHtRDDCyuQXQIJHWxAAdEp
X4wxjRozLffcdNdt990mj1txkXs/KSDPfAMedN1GFwdE3kYejvfijDfe E/mAXrrh1waDFoBBBAw
AAwvdP6CCCaeWbfbb6sXt Oop6464Ub2HTjOfv8Ne5GK 2134cQpbnPrq/fuO NBbBV5nhXjWrCX
mWceAwzMwyBmByyanNb005Neem/UZ6/99tx37/33/uCHL/743TtIPaTNpTUgEOubj/5x6iee/viJ
J2Dc9pCSr// /Pff/zXCA5itsmS861wucz24AQxkIAMYlOADxCKf9a5XGv9Z8IIYzCD3zBc/wwGh
g7mzX/3y5z4jgTAD7KufCA1HPxauEIXZy58GZ0jDGdaiIwGsk7SwRLDjHVBzPYgBA2XwMAxUYHwT
pCB7asjEJjqRgy kXRQ/OMUTfpCDDoodDMVnwhdS8YRbdKIYx8i9WtzQIZCL3JWK5zXkZW4AN6CB
HE8AsQtsrzp4rM4BkqjExhgvj4AMpCAHSchCGvKQiEykIgHpIDxqEQgIaGQkjVSdRkoyi7GDJCJj
/pdHSC3yk6AMpShBCUDh5QYEEICACBrggla6cgewjGUsZ0DLWs7gBjjIZQxI8AEMTCCQBwimMIPJ
xz6eJS3DTKYyl8nMZjrzmdCMpjSnuUwHCRNSoxrVAay5TSMF05rcxKQHsxkpaWbym4mjpjrXyc52
upOZFeAACUqAAx3UUwc10IEOeHDPHOizngD9p0AfqLZlGuAAB01oMY0JmQQgNJgG8MFDEzrRiiZU
BQjF6EUrOlGNPvSjFD2oRUca0pFmFKES3ahIVQrSllqUmwZw0Eoh lBrxtSbNzVcNw2HUXHm7qQU
7ahJD5rJnBouqDNFKkmXWlKgphSoNDWAR5M6/lWXJpWpUJ1pRVVwVQNgoAMk8Kc 7amDHfBABzaw
gT7zSdax3vOeNUBbBVRqsLoaYKEMHUta7MrXvvr1r4ANrGAHS9jCBlamnmmOXYljMMQ61khGRWFi
cVecxWZgspXta KyaZzIOsqwoA2taEdLWr9SQAMfEMFYV7tPf/LgrGhlrWztycsLRMCuhbkKaPCa
Vzjl9refCS5ohEtc3RpXuMNNLnCVi9zlOhe50L0cYZrr3OQSxkG69RsQCiPTAmDXu5DFLqQiCyrw
Gu63VzFSbj jReMcl7nGfe575Yve9cbXvtQ9mHXnO13 xvdg0z3tB0Iw2wIbmLVFtEB1L1cA/t72
9itpYbCEJ0zhCk9YvxauMIYzzOENK1fCG/4uaJ60XfPmzirfFS JR0w7E6NwwuplcHvPy H71jjD
HrZxjXN84x4XgAIb AACDkzkAiPgAxqQQI0d/OAfRNjHUI6ylKdM5QqLGDQpXB KY5xi9dLOUZfL
MqRcXOLLJQ7GMy5zldfM5ja7eUS1YfNh5ow5AjD5wWmhs54xx c9 7nPgNbznwcd6DoT tCFzlyi
B/3nbCaanGCeczYlPSo OxqbkQr0YSC93U2fd8 VbjSnOZ1oTSsa0aiu86JLzWhWuzrVc461rJN3
6j7T ta4rnWuk3fn3uZ518AOtrCHTexi/hv72MhOtrANHWwHKRvXhnu2tIPN7Glb 9rYxrWpb63q
U/vZ2L3O66 zTe5ym/vc5Ha2tT2I7na7 93wzvYA5k3veZOxhvXOt773ze9696Df9P43wPct8HkX
fOAIT3jCD85vhgdc4Q4fgIMU3m8PUlzfEc93xjOO8Yt7/OMD5/jDCd5vkYO83wIYQMpTrvJ701Dl
MGf5ymNO85nTHOYqn7nMcb5zm/sc5zUP s55Pm dF/3o9R460n/e86U7XehEb7rOszl0oxM96QOI
1NVZDnSmB33rTjd606Fe9bCDHetn57rao/71srPd6mL3eszXLoC631zmdc 73vfO9777/v3vgA 8
4AdP MIb/vCIT7ziF8/4xjv 8ZCPvOQnT/m9CyHvl7 83jX/d85v/vOY77vn6z56vmve86cPPelX
L4DUt/71sId95lmfes7P/vWuv33uVe962a  9rQPvu9Dv/vhFx/4xuc965N//ODrXvix/73wm8/8
6Ss/9runPvCpH33cW7/3yAf/8L2P/elDpPXnz7xE0H8R9q///RFxf/wpIn/6p3/ 6s8/ vd/f9zr
P/38p37 N3sA2H8CaIAIyH4B6H8MmIAIWIAHGIELaIAT H8RKIEYiIENeIHyt4EV IEQWIEZqIEO
eIAeeH/5F4IUiIL8J4InGIAj6H4dm2iBLYh/Mgh/DwiDJmiBPKiAE6GD HeB8HeDOCiEM4iCLPiD
RQiER5iCRSiEI iEPoiDTQiFQCiFQTiAT8iED4iFSMiDSMiFTuiF/1d/RmiDQxiEY/iERNGGbviG
cBiHcjiHdFiHdniHeJiHeriHfNiHfviHgBiIgjiIhFiIhniIiJiIiriIffgDjPiIkBiJheiIksiI
lFiJFhEIACH5BATIAP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAe7gAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRiUSUlYSVmIRDm5uD
mJaJQ4JEQ5miAZuZRIKcnKijpZanhp0BlJqntaOrqLO9u7iItbeDtbq2vMfDvKy wcjPx8TKp8TN
wtXMv9vA3NvW3oW5yJXjraWsva2j5JTOms2fyefo6ue7n /X3tO /c/gjkXzN 9SwWLZntHKRXBf
N2rdHIpjaFDiP4QRw8F79amYvXqi7rETyUgeLlcnBZKUxLKly5cwYw4KBAAh QQEHgD/ACwMAAgA
MgAUAAAHlYABgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkYpDlJSFlZaEmEOXmJOCm5ycAaGkoJumpKijhpmZp7CD
rqyqsbadt7Oao6 1vre7uby0urLDwYfFsb3Kvsy0l6Cqnqal1ajX1Mmn1qGz3d6IzePHxsLi5cvE
6c7r6Oe/7cjP7/Hk8PTi0tjZr6La/yo54set1zSDBCUpXMiwocOHggIBACH5BATIAP8ALAwACAAy
ABQAAAe2gAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikOUlIWVloSYQ4VEnp6TgpucRIJEmwGlAaOrpp gnIeZ
ma61g6CrsaKxuLuIs7qpqr3CvoOZxLSXscq4xLjKyKrGhsCEztPFuZq82cqXormVqqSv5OKVpujf
mrub5ObQo7zzv8zB8tfkwdLc9tTamu3zpw0gQYEA8x3rRrDaPX0JBy60ZbBdq3fhMF7EdEuYp2CT
OHJLN/JbPEkoU6pcybJloUAAIfkEBB4A/wAsDAAIADIAFAAAB5WAAYKDhIWGh4iJiouMjY6PkJGK
Q5SUhZWWhJhDl5iTgpucnAGhpKCbpqSoo4aZmaewg66sqrG2nbezmqOvtb63u7m8tLqyw8GHxbG9
yr7MtJegqp6mpdWo19TJp9ahs93eiM3jx8bC4uXLxOnO6 jnv 3Iz /x5PD04tLY2a i2v8qOeLH
rdc0gwQlKVzIsKHDh4ICAQAh QQEyAD/ACwMAAgAMgAUAAAHvoABgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkYpE
lJSFQ5iYhJWVhZxEikOCn6CiAZmZp4KYnAGgrp uiJqwhLSalremo6 Wg76GtMCnprilxbu1yryz
psO6tdC/va/Mh8LVxKuiucib1N JzrCVxcSoq Sdp6TZl7yk26i37dvx187Zvsba/da01oLlC6et
2zaCAJddGjjtoEF/yhIOs8XwH7djBxtCnGhrlLpqouYNurhOVaxGJ0ei 1YSHkdJMGPKnEmzZiAA
IfkEBB4A/wAsDAAIADIAFAAAB5WAAYKDhIWGh4iJiouMjY6PkJGKQ5SUhZWWhJhDl5iTgpucnAGh
pKCbpqSoo4aZmaewg66sqrG2nbezmqOvtb63u7m8tLqyw8GHxbG9yr7MtJegqp6mpdWo19TJp9ah
s93eiM3jx8bC4uXLxOnO6 jnv 3Iz /x5PD04tLY2a i2v8qOeLHrdc0gwQlKVzIsKHDh4ICAQA7
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ted Underhill and Heidi Schmidt <edward@islandnet.com>* on *Fri, 13 Oct 2000 09:53:49 -0700*
It is as simple as this - the metal Royal Artillery cap badge is dark brown 
- Cdn IG‘s wear RA forage caps and badges.  Anything else as an explanation 
is in fact false.
Ted Underhill
At 08:41 PM 10/12/2000 -0700, you wrote:
>Along those same lines, as a young Gunner, people tried to tell me IGs cap
>badges were brown, because of some shameful act, during the Boer War... I
>always figured that was BS...Anyone having any info to offer regarding IGs,
>and AIGs, I would find most interesting... including, "Do other arms have
>anything remotely similar?"
>
>Ubique
>Mac
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Jay Digital" 
>To: 
>Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 8:30 PM
>Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
>
>
> > Thanks a lot. I think that about covers it.
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "William J  Anderson" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 11:19 PM
> > Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> >
> >
> > > on 12/10/00 12:01, Jay Digital at todesengel@home.com wrote:
> > >
> > > > Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their
>dress?
> > I
> > > > know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to figure out
>what
> > the
> > > > sashes are about.
> > >
> > > The red sash is worn by infantry Senior NCOs and Warrant officers. On
> > early
> > > battlefields the sergeant was also the resident first aider and carried
>a
> > > blanket over his shoulder to act a litter or to wrap around wounded
> > > soldiers. The blanket, of course, got very bloody ... thus the colour
>red.
> > > As with lots of traditions this one lived on for some time.
> > >
> > > I heard that in Sept 66 and never heard any other reason.
> > >
> > > arte et marte
> > >
> > > anderson sends:
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Fri, 13 Oct 2000 16:23:22 -0400*
I think that "No, thank God" is the applicable response to this. I remember
watching FOOs on the RV 85 Div Arty Gun Camp shudder as Mongo Massulum sp?
arrived at the OP.   
Mike
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 11:41 PM
Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> Along those same lines, as a young Gunner, people tried to tell me IGs cap
> badges were brown, because of some shameful act, during the Boer War... I
> always figured that was BS...Anyone having any info to offer regarding
IGs,
> and AIGs, I would find most interesting... including, "Do other arms have
> anything remotely similar?"
>
> Ubique
> Mac
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 13 Oct 2000 13:19:18 -0600*
He‘s now our CO  -
> -----Original Message-----
> From:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca [SMTP:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca]
> Sent:Friday, October 13, 2000 2:23 PM
> To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject:Re: Van Doo dress
> 
> I think that "No, thank God" is the applicable response to this. I
> remember
> watching FOOs on the RV 85 Div Arty Gun Camp shudder as Mongo Massulum
> sp?
> arrived at the OP.   
> 
> Mike
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 11:41 PM
> Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> 
> 
> > Along those same lines, as a young Gunner, people tried to tell me IGs
> cap
> > badges were brown, because of some shameful act, during the Boer War...
> I
> > always figured that was BS...Anyone having any info to offer regarding
> IGs,
> > and AIGs, I would find most interesting... including, "Do other arms
> have
> > anything remotely similar?"
> >
> > Ubique
> > Mac
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 13 Oct 2000 13:19:41 -0600*
so - do tell -
> -----Original Message-----
> From:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca [SMTP:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca]
> Sent:Friday, October 13, 2000 2:23 PM
> To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject:Re: Van Doo dress
> 
> I think that "No, thank God" is the applicable response to this. I
> remember
> watching FOOs on the RV 85 Div Arty Gun Camp shudder as Mongo Massulum
> sp?
> arrived at the OP.   
> 
> Mike
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 11:41 PM
> Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> 
> 
> > Along those same lines, as a young Gunner, people tried to tell me IGs
> cap
> > badges were brown, because of some shameful act, during the Boer War...
> I
> > always figured that was BS...Anyone having any info to offer regarding
> IGs,
> > and AIGs, I would find most interesting... including, "Do other arms
> have
> > anything remotely similar?"
> >
> > Ubique
> > Mac
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Fri, 13 Oct 2000 16:46:59 -0400*
Perhaps it is sufficient to say that I was on that exercise as 2RCR‘s Mortar
Platoon Commander, which means I spent time hanging around 5 RALC‘s OPs.
Some of the young Observers found Mongo‘s gentle and warm approach to
identifying their errors somewhat disconcerting. Of course, my Fire
Controllers each with over ten years OP experience, most in Germany and
myself wet behind the ears, perhaps, but not under the IG‘s gun were
amused by this curious group dynamic caused by the arrival of the Corps‘
Avenging Angels and Destroyers of Bad Habits Which Lead to Wingers - The
"""IGs""".
Give LCol Mussallum my regards, he and few others were a breath of fresh air
during a long month with 5 RALC.
Mike
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/ 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: Derrick Forsythe 
To: 
Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 3:19 PM
Subject: RE: Van Doo dress
> He‘s now our CO  -
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca [SMTP:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca]
> > Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 2:23 PM
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> >
> > I think that "No, thank God" is the applicable response to this. I
> > remember
> > watching FOOs on the RV 85 Div Arty Gun Camp shudder as Mongo Massulum
> > sp?
> > arrived at the OP.   
> >
> > Mike
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 11:41 PM
> > Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> >
> >
> > > Along those same lines, as a young Gunner, people tried to tell me IGs
> > cap
> > > badges were brown, because of some shameful act, during the Boer
War...
> > I
> > > always figured that was BS...Anyone having any info to offer regarding
> > IGs,
> > > and AIGs, I would find most interesting... including, "Do other arms
> > have
> > > anything remotely similar?"
> > >
> > > Ubique
> > > Mac
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Fri, 13 Oct 2000 17:21:43 -0700*
Thanks Ted - I always figured there was a much less glamorous explanation.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ted Underhill and Heidi Schmidt" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 9:53 AM
Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> It is as simple as this - the metal Royal Artillery cap badge is dark
brown
> - Cdn IG‘s wear RA forage caps and badges.  Anything else as an
explanation
> is in fact false.
>
> Ted Underhill
>
>
>
> At 08:41 PM 10/12/2000 -0700, you wrote:
> >Along those same lines, as a young Gunner, people tried to tell me IGs
cap
> >badges were brown, because of some shameful act, during the Boer War... I
> >always figured that was BS...Anyone having any info to offer regarding
IGs,
> >and AIGs, I would find most interesting... including, "Do other arms have
> >anything remotely similar?"
> >
> >Ubique
> >Mac
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: "Jay Digital" 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 8:30 PM
> >Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> >
> >
> > > Thanks a lot. I think that about covers it.
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "William J  Anderson" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 11:19 PM
> > > Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> > >
> > >
> > > > on 12/10/00 12:01, Jay Digital at todesengel@home.com wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their
> >dress?
> > > I
> > > > > know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to figure
out
> >what
> > > the
> > > > > sashes are about.
> > > >
> > > > The red sash is worn by infantry Senior NCOs and Warrant officers.
On
> > > early
> > > > battlefields the sergeant was also the resident first aider and
carried
> >a
> > > > blanket over his shoulder to act a litter or to wrap around wounded
> > > > soldiers. The blanket, of course, got very bloody ... thus the colou
r
> >red.
> > > > As with lots of traditions this one lived on for some time.
> > > >
> > > > I heard that in Sept 66 and never heard any other reason.
> > > >
> > > > arte et marte
> > > >
> > > > anderson sends:
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Fri, 13 Oct 2000 18:42:21 -0600*
--------------3D7BEB63B1AA3411582E55C5
One other question with the whole red sash, which I realize has been dealt with
so well, is what about the maroon sash? I have in my basement museum, my
grandfather‘s maroon sash which he wore as a WO1 with the R22eR after being
promoted to that rank in 1941. I have seen him in pictures in 1955-62 in full
dress Blues or T-Dubs with this sash. I‘m pretty sure this was worn by
officers and WO1s only, was it not?
Francois
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> Thanks Ted - I always figured there was a much less glamorous explanation.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Ted Underhill and Heidi Schmidt" 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 9:53 AM
> Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
>
> > It is as simple as this - the metal Royal Artillery cap badge is dark
> brown
> > - Cdn IG‘s wear RA forage caps and badges.  Anything else as an
> explanation
> > is in fact false.
> >
> > Ted Underhill
> >
> >
> >
> > At 08:41 PM 10/12/2000 -0700, you wrote:
> > >Along those same lines, as a young Gunner, people tried to tell me IGs
> cap
> > >badges were brown, because of some shameful act, during the Boer War... I
> > >always figured that was BS...Anyone having any info to offer regarding
> IGs,
> > >and AIGs, I would find most interesting... including, "Do other arms have
> > >anything remotely similar?"
> > >
> > >Ubique
> > >Mac
> > >
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "Jay Digital" 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 8:30 PM
> > >Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> > >
> > >
> > > > Thanks a lot. I think that about covers it.
> > > >
> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: "William J  Anderson" 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 11:19 PM
> > > > Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > on 12/10/00 12:01, Jay Digital at todesengel@home.com wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their
> > >dress?
> > > > I
> > > > > > know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to figure
> out
> > >what
> > > > the
> > > > > > sashes are about.
> > > > >
> > > > > The red sash is worn by infantry Senior NCOs and Warrant officers.
> On
> > > > early
> > > > > battlefields the sergeant was also the resident first aider and
> carried
> > >a
> > > > > blanket over his shoulder to act a litter or to wrap around wounded
> > > > > soldiers. The blanket, of course, got very bloody ... thus the colou
> r
> > >red.
> > > > > As with lots of traditions this one lived on for some time.
> > > > >
> > > > > I heard that in Sept 66 and never heard any other reason.
> > > > >
> > > > > arte et marte
> > > > >
> > > > > anderson sends:
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------3D7BEB63B1AA3411582E55C5
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------3D7BEB63B1AA3411582E55C5--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 14:20:19 -0400*
A qualification, Beth they have to be either Light or Highland 
Infantry-the Rifle units do not wear them.  Further, the individual must 
be qualified infantry ie an attachment whois not infantry by trade 
would not wear a sash.
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Beth MacFarlane
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 6:28 PM
  Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
  As far as I know, all infantry Sr. NCO‘s wear red sashes..  No doubt I 
will be corrected if I‘m wrong :
  Beth MacFarlane
  Mike Oleary wrote:
    Sorry Jay, but I just have to bite. Why do you think the RCR wear 
the lanyard? Mike
      ----- Original Message -----
      From: Jay Digital
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 3:01 PM
      Subject: Van Doo dress
       Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their 
dress? I know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to figure 
out what the sashes are about.
A qualification, Beth they have to be either Light 
or
Highland Infantry-the Rifle units do not wear them. Further, the
individual must be qualified infantry ie an attachment whois not 
infantry by
trade would not wear a sash.
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Beth
  MacFarlane 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, October 12, 
2000 6:28
  PM
  Subject: Re: Van Doo 
dress
  As far as I know, all infantry Sr. NCO‘s wear red
  sashes.. No doubt I will be corrected if I‘m wrong :
  Beth MacFarlane
  Mike Oleary wrote:


    Sorry Jay, but I just have to 
bite. Why do
    you think the RCR wear the lanyard?Mike

      ----- Original Message -----
      From:
      Jay
      Digital
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      Sent: Thursday, October 12, 
2000 3:01
      PM
      Subject: Van Doo
      dressDoes
      anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on their 
dress? I know
      why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to figure out 
what the
      sashes are
about.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 16:56:30 -0400*
The RSM,wearing a sword, in full ceremonial dress, wears an officer‘s sash
at the waist.
MWO‘s have a maroon sash,WO‘s have a crimson sash, and sergeant have bright
red.  The sashes are wornover the right shoulder, to the left hip.
As the Sash came from our British parent regiments, consulting the late BGen
Jak Summers MC‘c work "Military Uniforms in Canada 1665-1978, I quote:
"Sash: a length of coloured material won diagonally across the chest and
over one shoulder or around the waist as a means of corps identification
during the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries.  As uniforms became simpler
and less varied during the seventeenth century, the other ranks tended not
to wear the sash, and in most armies it became an accessory only for
officers.  French officers wore white sashes until the beginning of the
eighteenth century.  British officers still wear their crimson sashes in
full dress.  Bitish army sergeants wore a crimson sash with a center stripe
of regimental facing colour until 1845 since this date they have worn the
plain crimson sash.  Canada has no national sash her soldiers wear the
British patterns."
Damned if I‘ll argue wth Jack Summers the man was an expert of renown for
thins he researched.
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "F. A." 
To: 
Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 8:42 PM
Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> One other question with the whole red sash, which I realize has been dealt
with
> so well, is what about the maroon sash? I have in my basement museum, my
> grandfather‘s maroon sash which he wore as a WO1 with the R22eR after
being
> promoted to that rank in 1941. I have seen him in pictures in 1955-62 in
full
> dress Blues or T-Dubs with this sash. I‘m pretty sure this was worn by
> officers and WO1s only, was it not?
>
> Francois
>
>
>
> The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
>
> > Thanks Ted - I always figured there was a much less glamorous
explanation.
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Ted Underhill and Heidi Schmidt" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 9:53 AM
> > Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> >
> > > It is as simple as this - the metal Royal Artillery cap badge is dark
> > brown
> > > - Cdn IG‘s wear RA forage caps and badges.  Anything else as an
> > explanation
> > > is in fact false.
> > >
> > > Ted Underhill
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > At 08:41 PM 10/12/2000 -0700, you wrote:
> > > >Along those same lines, as a young Gunner, people tried to tell me
IGs
> > cap
> > > >badges were brown, because of some shameful act, during the Boer
War... I
> > > >always figured that was BS...Anyone having any info to offer
regarding
> > IGs,
> > > >and AIGs, I would find most interesting... including, "Do other arms
have
> > > >anything remotely similar?"
> > > >
> > > >Ubique
> > > >Mac
> > > >
> > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > >From: "Jay Digital" 
> > > >To: 
> > > >Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 8:30 PM
> > > >Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > Thanks a lot. I think that about covers it.
> > > > >
> > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > From: "William J  Anderson" 
> > > > > To: 
> > > > > Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 11:19 PM
> > > > > Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > > on 12/10/00 12:01, Jay Digital at todesengel@home.com wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on
their
> > > >dress?
> > > > > I
> > > > > > > know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to
figure
> > out
> > > >what
> > > > > the
> > > > > > > sashes are about.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > The red sash is worn by infantry Senior NCOs and Warrant
officers.
> > On
> > > > > early
> > > > > > battlefields the sergeant was also the resident first aider and
> > carried
> > > >a
> > > > > > blanket over his shoulder to act a litter or to wrap around
wounded
> > > > > > soldiers. The blanket, of course, got very bloody ... thus the
colou
> > r
> > > >red.
> > > > > > As with lots of traditions this one lived on for some time.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > I heard that in Sept 66 and never heard any other reason.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > arte et marte
> > > > > >
> > > > > > anderson sends:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 15:05:06 -0600*
--------------3A7DD6F28CE2E41A235FEBC0
Thanks John,
        Francois
Gow wrote:
> The RSM,wearing a sword, in full ceremonial dress, wears an officer‘s sash
> at the waist.
>
> MWO‘s have a maroon sash,WO‘s have a crimson sash, and sergeant have bright
> red.  The sashes are wornover the right shoulder, to the left hip.
>
> As the Sash came from our British parent regiments, consulting the late BGen
> Jak Summers MC‘c work "Military Uniforms in Canada 1665-1978, I quote:
>
> "Sash: a length of coloured material won diagonally across the chest and
> over one shoulder or around the waist as a means of corps identification
> during the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries.  As uniforms became simpler
> and less varied during the seventeenth century, the other ranks tended not
> to wear the sash, and in most armies it became an accessory only for
> officers.  French officers wore white sashes until the beginning of the
> eighteenth century.  British officers still wear their crimson sashes in
> full dress.  Bitish army sergeants wore a crimson sash with a center stripe
> of regimental facing colour until 1845 since this date they have worn the
> plain crimson sash.  Canada has no national sash her soldiers wear the
> British patterns."
>
> Damned if I‘ll argue wth Jack Summers the man was an expert of renown for
> thins he researched.
>
> John
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "F. A." 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 8:42 PM
> Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
>
> > One other question with the whole red sash, which I realize has been dealt
> with
> > so well, is what about the maroon sash? I have in my basement museum, my
> > grandfather‘s maroon sash which he wore as a WO1 with the R22eR after
> being
> > promoted to that rank in 1941. I have seen him in pictures in 1955-62 in
> full
> > dress Blues or T-Dubs with this sash. I‘m pretty sure this was worn by
> > officers and WO1s only, was it not?
> >
> > Francois
> >
> >
> >
> > The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> >
> > > Thanks Ted - I always figured there was a much less glamorous
> explanation.
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "Ted Underhill and Heidi Schmidt" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 9:53 AM
> > > Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> > >
> > > > It is as simple as this - the metal Royal Artillery cap badge is dark
> > > brown
> > > > - Cdn IG‘s wear RA forage caps and badges.  Anything else as an
> > > explanation
> > > > is in fact false.
> > > >
> > > > Ted Underhill
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > At 08:41 PM 10/12/2000 -0700, you wrote:
> > > > >Along those same lines, as a young Gunner, people tried to tell me
> IGs
> > > cap
> > > > >badges were brown, because of some shameful act, during the Boer
> War... I
> > > > >always figured that was BS...Anyone having any info to offer
> regarding
> > > IGs,
> > > > >and AIGs, I would find most interesting... including, "Do other arms
> have
> > > > >anything remotely similar?"
> > > > >
> > > > >Ubique
> > > > >Mac
> > > > >
> > > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > > >From: "Jay Digital" 
> > > > >To: 
> > > > >Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 8:30 PM
> > > > >Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > > Thanks a lot. I think that about covers it.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > From: "William J  Anderson" 
> > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 11:19 PM
> > > > > > Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > on 12/10/00 12:01, Jay Digital at todesengel@home.com wrote:
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on
> their
> > > > >dress?
> > > > > > I
> > > > > > > > know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to
> figure
> > > out
> > > > >what
> > > > > > the
> > > > > > > > sashes are about.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > The red sash is worn by infantry Senior NCOs and Warrant
> officers.
> > > On
> > > > > > early
> > > > > > > battlefields the sergeant was also the resident first aider and
> > > carried
> > > > >a
> > > > > > > blanket over his shoulder to act a litter or to wrap around
> wounded
> > > > > > > soldiers. The blanket, of course, got very bloody ... thus the
> colou
> > > r
> > > > >red.
> > > > > > > As with lots of traditions this one lived on for some time.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > I heard that in Sept 66 and never heard any other reason.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > arte et marte
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > anderson sends:
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------3A7DD6F28CE2E41A235FEBC0
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------3A7DD6F28CE2E41A235FEBC0--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 20:16:19 -0600*
Actually, Rifle Senior NCOs and Officers both wear a leather cross belt.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Gow
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 12:20 PM
  Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
  A qualification, Beth they have to be either Light or Highland 
Infantry-the Rifle units do not wear them.  Further, the individual must 
be qualified infantry ie an attachment whois not infantry by trade 
would not wear a sash.

  John
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Beth MacFarlane
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 6:28 PM
    Subject: Re: Van Doo dress
    As far as I know, all infantry Sr. NCO‘s wear red sashes..  No doubt 
I will be corrected if I‘m wrong :
    Beth MacFarlane
    Mike Oleary wrote:
      Sorry Jay, but I just have to bite. Why do you think the RCR wear 
the lanyard? Mike
        ----- Original Message -----
        From: Jay Digital
        To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
        Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2000 3:01 PM
        Subject: Van Doo dress
         Does anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red sashes on 
their dress? I know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been able to 
figure out what the sashes are about.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Actually, Rifle Senior NCOs and 
Officers both wear
a leather cross belt.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Gow 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, October 14, 
2000 12:20
  PM
  Subject: Re: Van Doo 
dress

  A qualification, Beth they have to be either 
Light or
  Highland Infantry-the Rifle units do not wear them. Further, the 
  individual must be qualified infantry ie an attachment whois not 
infantry by
  trade would not wear a sash.

  John

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Beth
    MacFarlane 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Thursday, October 12, 
2000 6:28
    PM
    Subject: Re: Van Doo 
dress
    As far as I know, all infantry Sr. NCO‘s wear red
    sashes.. No doubt I will be corrected if I‘m wrong :
    Beth MacFarlane
    Mike Oleary wrote:


      Sorry Jay, but I just have to 
bite. Why do
      you think the RCR wear the lanyard?Mike

        ----- Original Message 
-----
        From:
        Jay
        Digital
        To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
        Sent: Thursday, October 
12, 2000
        3:01 PM
        Subject: Van Doo
        dressDoes anyone know why the Van Doo‘s wear those red 
sashes on
        their dress? I know why RCR has the lanyards but I haven‘t been 
able to
        figure out what the sashes are

about.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

